# VPN to Windows 2003 server



## The_LioN (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like to connect my Mac book with OSx 10.5.4 to a Windows 2003 server. I have successfully connected a Windows client with PPTP & remote desktop but cant with my Mac.

The client seems to be set up OK & connects via PPTP & reported as being connected, however despite checking 'send all traffic over VPN' it dosnt want to send anything & I remain connected to the local network.

http://www.publicvpn.com/support/MacOSX105pptp.php describes my setup other than I use the external IP of the router I connect to

The endpoint is achieved using port forwarding from the router to the Windows server IP, which works very well using XPee.

Any thoughts appreciated, Thank you

Noel


----------

